# عطل بسيط في جهاز الاسنان



## ابو ايه (14 مايو 2006)

ان من العطلات الوارد حدوثها في جهاز الاسنان هوه انقطاع وصول الماء الى التورباين حتى اذا تم استبدال القبظه التوربانيه ايظا لا يخرج الماء فالعطل اما انسداد في الفلتر الخاص بتصفية الماءالداخل الى الجهاز او عطل الصمام الكهربائي المسؤل عن دخول الماع الى الجهاز او العطل الاكثر شيوع 0حيث هناك صمام هوائي يكون مثبت في حامل القبظات (التري) عند فتح الغطاء نجد صمام هوائي هوه المسؤل عن خروج الماء الى القبظه التوربينيه وللتأكد من هذا العطل نفحص اولا قبظة (التبل سرنج)اذاكانة تعمل بشكل صحيح اي يخرج منها الماء بصوره جيده فالعطل اكيد في الصمام الموجود في التري 0يمكن استبداله ويمر الماء بسلام0
اذا يوجد اي استفسار عن جهاز الاسنان اني حححححححححححححاضر0 المهندس ابو ايه:13:


----------



## محمد العصا (14 مايو 2006)

عاشت ايدك ابو ايه على هاي المعلومات والله انا جديد وبدي ادخل في مجال الاسنان شو بتنصحني انا اخوك من فلسطين ومش لاقي شغل فبدي اشتغل شغل مستقل في مجال صيانة اجهزة الاسنان فانصحني جزاك الله خيرا كيف ابدا عملي مع العلم ان معلوماتي عن الجهاز بدائيه جدااااااااا وغير عميقه فانصحني بالفائده اخي ابو ايه والله يجزيك الخير كل الخير (على فكرة اذا انت من العراق انا اتخرجت من العراق من جامعة بغداد/هندسة الطب الحياتي) فكل التحيه للعراق وفلسطين اخوك محمد


----------



## ابو ايه (15 مايو 2006)

شكرا اخ محمد على هذه المشاعر العذبه 0اما بخصوص عملك اخي محمد العمل في مجال اجهزة الاسنان عمل رائع اعمل به لانه ممتع وانا اشجعك للعمل به ولكن لا تنسا الاختصاصات الاخرى حتى ولو بالقرائه وجمع المعلومات عنها 0وفقك الله


----------



## عبدة (6 يونيو 2006)

[FRAME="11 70"] 
الأستاذ/ مهمموم اليمن كيفك ترى الحين انا طالبك انشاء الله من السنه هادي بكون طالب بالكليه ياريت تعطيني نصائح عن هاد الهندسة الطبيه يعني تعيني في دراستي 
 وأسف على الإزعاج 





أخوك/ يوسف
[/FRAME]


----------



## مهموم اليمن (8 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله
الاخ /يوسف
الهندسة الطبية مجال رائع ورحب وعندما تسبح فى منهاج الهندسة الطبية تشعر بانّك فى بحر واسع وعميق لكن بالجد والمثابرة والصبر ستصل الى بداية الهدف اعنى عند التخرج وعندها سترى بصيص من الامل والباقى العملى عليك الكــــــــــــــدّ فيه (عندما تشعر بالتقاء النظرى مع العملى ستشعر بانّك عملت شيئا 
واتمنّى لك التوفيق
اخوك/عبد الله حسين_اليمن


----------



## مهموم اليمن (8 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله 
الاخ/ابــــــــــــــــــو ايه 
السلام عليكم
الماء الموجود فى القبضة اصبح عند استعماله لا يعمل spray بل ينسكب على صدر المريض مباشرة ،قمت باستبعاد القبضة واستعمال الtube of high speed turbineمباشرة فاستمرت المشكلة
استعملت قبضة السرنجة الثلاثية فوجدتها صالحة للعمل(يخرج الماء والهواء بشكل طبيعى )قمت بفتح مايسمّى controller for dental chairاعتقد بانّهاال trayفلم اجد اى خلل؟؟؟
ارجوا الافادة
اخوك/عبد الله


----------



## ابو ايه (8 يونيو 2006)

اخي ابو عبدالله اولا اسف على التأخير لسبب صحي اما بخصوص السؤال 
فهل هو بصدد التورباين 000ام000التربل سرنج 00000000000000 شكرا


----------



## عبدة (9 يونيو 2006)

[FRAME="11 70"] 
شكراً أستاذي عبدالله حسين أنت حمستني اكتر بس كنت ابي اعرف شو البايه منك بس معليش 
مره ثاني وأنشاء الله اتفوق قول امين 
يوسف 
[/FRAME]


----------



## مهموم اليمن (10 يونيو 2006)

الى اخوانى فى هذه الصفحة /
ارجوا استبعاد اللغة العامية لأنى لا افهم فيها شيئا
اخوكم/ عبد الله


----------



## مهموم اليمن (10 يونيو 2006)

الاخ /ابو ايه
المشكلة الاساسية فى الماء لا يضخ بالشكل المطلوب بل ينسكب على المريض وليس له ضغط كالسابق


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 يونيو 2006)

الأخ مهموم اليمن السعيد .

حدد المكان الدقيق الذي يخرج منه الماء . وسوف الكتب لك الحلول .

البغدادي


----------



## مهموم اليمن (11 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله 
الاخ شكرى 
السلام عليكم
فى قبضة الحفر السريعhigh speed turbine اصبح الماء ليس له ضغط اى ينسكب على المريض عند الضغط على foot controller طبعا بالقدم اما فى قبضة السرنجة الثلاثية فيخرج الهواء منها اما الماء فلا يخرج اطلاقا( absolutly)
فاين الخلل؟؟؟؟؟القبضات كلّها صالحة
عبد الله


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (11 يونيو 2006)

الأخ مهموم .
تقول الماء ينسكب على المريض من اين يخرج الماء بالضبط .

عموما تأكد من التوربين ربما فيه انسداد . وأيضا الواشر (الكازكيت) الذي يكون بين رأس الخرطوم

والتورباين ربما يكون متصلب . 

اما السرنجة الثلاثية افصل الخطرطوم وتأكد من جريان الماء منه ربما هناك انسداد في النوزل .

جرب واعلمني . 

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (11 يونيو 2006)

الأخ مهموم .
تقول الماء ينسكب على المريض من اين يخرج الماء بالضبط .

عموما تأكد من التوربين ربما فيه انسداد . وأيضا الواشر (الكازكيت) الذي يكون بين رأس الخرطوم

والتورباين ربما يكون متصلب . 

اما السرنجة الثلاثية افصل الخطرطوم وتأكد من جريان الماء منه ربما هناك انسداد في النوزل .

جرب واعلمني . 

البغدادي


----------



## dimond ston (21 فبراير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## M03.0 (23 فبراير 2011)

شكرا على المعلومه


----------



## waleed elhelaly (5 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكوووووووووورولكن هل ممكن دوائر رسومات لشرح المسارات وشكرا


----------



## yacineal (9 نوفمبر 2013)

*شكر*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## فقيه العرب (16 نوفمبر 2013)

الظاهر انك لا تعمل صيانات وقائيه وتركته ليتعطل


----------



## glucose (21 مايو 2014)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------

